# Milk fever, seizures, loss of muscle tone in all limbs



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

George's mother just had another litter and developed hypocalcaemia. I was told that she'd had seizures with it before and was taken to the vet and recovered well. (I am not her owner, just for clarification  )

This time was apparently worse in that she had several back-to-back very strong seizures early in the day and by night time, although she was doing better, she still hasn't recovered movement or muscle tone in all four of her limbs. When I saw her (and took two of the four pups home with me to nurse) around 9pm, her toes were cold and limbs had no tone at all. She wasn't walking or able to move around on her own at all. She was alert and eager to get to her pups, and not shaking as badly as she had been earlier in the day. 

So, I have two of the pups and the other two have been pulled from her to be bottle fed. The concern of the owner right now is the mother. To me, this seems pretty severe, but I don't know much about hypocalcaemia, or seizures. What are her chances of recovering from the seizures?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im sorry, I have no info for you! Just that my heart goes out to everyone! I can only picture those poor little pups and the mom not able to be with them! She and her owner must be torn! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A bitch that develops eclampsia (another name for hypocalcemia, more commonly used in the UK) is at a much higher risk of getting it with subsequent litters, so normally are not bred from again. It is a life threatening condition, especially in tiny breeds.
Is the bitch under veterinary care? The usual treatment is intravenous calcium, she needs urgent vet care if she is not already receiving it.


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

thats scary! i never breed my girls i leave it to the experts but i'd say def get her to the vets or get the vet to her, and maybe stop breeding her :O


----------

